# Restoring dried out peanut butter?



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I store my peanut butter on it's side, and I try to mix it up before I use it each time, but the last few servings are always a little dry and doughy.

Could I just add peanut oil? That makes sense right, since that's why it's dry - not enough oil?

Or would that just make it taste greasy?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

It'd be worth a try, IMO. Add just a very little bit at first, of course, and see how it goes.

I've also heard folks say that they put the whole thing (when they first open it) in the blender and whizz it for a few seconds before putting the jar in the fridge, and supposedly this helps the separation factor. Never tried that myself, but sounds like a good idea. I just know I'd make an enormous mess if I tried that!









~nick


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

What's missing is the peanut oil so yeah, that would make perfect sense. You're mixing it in every other time so why would it taste oily now?

I eat almond butter and hadn't thought of doing that. I might try a tiny bit of Canola and see how it was and maybe buy a little bottle of almond oil.


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I read in my Super Immunity for Kids book that you can even add flax oil to it to make it smoother...


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Just curious if you're storing it in the fridge? I never have to mix mine up after the initial stirring (and I have put it in the food processor when I've had exceptionally hard-to-stir nut butters, but its a pain to clean the fp! Now I just ask dh to stir it for me ... when I can get away with it. :LOL ).


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

I actually add flax oil to my peanut butter, even when it's not dried out! Can't taste it at all, and it adds a great Omega-3 boost. Definitely store this in the fridge, though.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callmemama*
Just curious if you're storing it in the fridge?

The label says "refridgerate after opening". I assumed all natural peanutbutter needs to be refridgerated.


----------

